# another crypt ID, please



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

I've gone thtough every crypt reference I can find and I keep coming up with C. Albida. It looks ALMOST perfect, but my leaves are arranged differntly from any examples I've seen. Instead of originating at the root, mine have long leaves emerging all the way up the stem, sort of stacked. If you can make it out in the (blurryish) picutre, I'd love to know what this is once and for all. It's in the right rear of the tank. It's growing better than anything in the joint and I'm thinking about getting more.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

hmm.... I'm assuming my right? that doesn't look like a crypt. It looks like a Hygro corymbosa variant like 'stricta.'


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

Bingo. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree with David. It is a variety of _C. corybmosa_.


----------

